# Align your tablesaw fence with mitre slot.



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Busybee Tools had these on sale for $7.99:

Busy Bee Tools Product Detail

Heck you can not make one for that so I bought one.

I set to fence over against the fence and then reset the dial indicator to zero.

Slid it across the mitre slot to the other end of the fence and I was out by alot so I adjusted the Allen key nut and tried again till I got it bang on. NO runout now with the fence. It was very easy to do and now I can dial the fence in to 1/1000 of an inch which is something I would not be able to do before I got the dial indicator and guide.

Pictures show the process expect for turning the Allen key on the fence.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Everyone with a TS needs to do this once a year...if only for the peace of mind it provides. Can make an absolutely huge difference in the performance of the saw...

good heads up Dan..


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Dan, bought one of those a few weeks back.... worth ever penny!! I've got mine down to about half a thou now. Still have to do the fence but one day at a time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I must behind the times, I don't know how I get my saw to cut half a thou.off, if it cuts true and strait I just use it..my fence gauge is in 1/16" marking and that works well for me, after all I just cutting lumber  I'm not using it for a mill..

========


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If you are making this adjustment, make that the saw blade is also adjusted parallel to the slot as well. The shaft can also move more than that amount. And don't forget the fence adjustment.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Dan I picked up one of those too! I was looking at the A-Line-It system but at 1/10th the cost Busy Bee got my money.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I must behind the times, I don't know how I get my saw to cut half a thou.off, if it cuts true and strait I just use it..my fence gauge is in 1/16" marking and that works well for me, after all I just cutting lumber  I'm not using it for a mill..
> 
> ========


OK Just to make sure Bob here is a time check for you:

FEBRUARY 23, 2010

Yes I know time flies by when your cutting wood even if it is a little crooked.:laugh:


----------

